# on the other hand...



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I just came back from Porto Sokhna, where we spent a couple of days with family for the Sham holidays. I have to say I have never seen (in Egypt)so many young females wearing shorts, minis, strappy tops and dresses, bikinis by the pool, and I'm not talking about foreign tourists.

This lot will most definitely not tolerate anyone telling them to wear a niqab


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but there are more poor than rich in Egypt.. maybe the rich will have 3 votes and the poor 1.

I was at the Gezirah club last week and it was exactly the same..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> but there are more poor than rich in Egypt.. maybe the rich will have 3 votes and the poor 1.
> 
> I was at the Gezirah club last week and it was exactly the same..


poor or rich...everyone was out to celebrate Sham el Nassim, when apparently the talking beards had warned this feast is un-islamic and blah blah  Which is true actually because it is a celebration of Spring, nothing to do with religion. But they basically were saying don't celebrate it because it's haram, etc. 

er...have I missed something? why would votes weigh more according to someone's wealth? that's soooo undemocratic


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I just came back from Porto Sokhna, where we spent a couple of days with family for the Sham holidays. I have to say I have never seen (in Egypt)so many young females wearing shorts, minis, strappy tops and dresses, bikinis by the pool, and I'm not talking about foreign tourists.
> 
> This lot will most definitely not tolerate anyone telling them to wear a niqab


This Summer season will have Ramadan falling into it........Not to mention the fact that there will be a brand new president in charge.........And God knows how it's gonna be like next Summer season........

So the ones you saw are probably thinking ahead and trying to enjoy their last chance of being.................HUMANS


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> This Summer season will have Ramadan falling into it........Not to mention the fact that there will be a brand new president in charge.........And God knows how it's gonna be like next Summer season........
> 
> So the ones you saw are probably thinking ahead and trying to enjoy their last chance of being.................HUMANS


I remain optimistic  but not blind


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes the "Kardashian wannabes" as we like to call them in gouna were out in their hundreds for the last 2weeks in el gouna... bikinis not just for the beach, walking in the street hotpants bikini top,over sized sunglasses oversized handbags ...loud shrieking..drinking ... Mmmm can't see any of them changing to gallabayas


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I think/hope private resorts won't change much even if stricter laws are introduced. There will probably be some legal loophole implemented so that those types of businesses can continue to operate, as long as they don't "reveal" too much in their ads 

And I am probably alone on this, but sometimes galabiyas can look quite nice  

I don't really know what to think anymore, between the "kardashian wannabes" and those who think unmarried couples shouldn't spend time together in public...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> I think/hope private resorts won't change much even if stricter laws are introduced. There will probably be some legal loophole implemented so that those types of businesses can continue to operate, as long as they don't "reveal" too much in their ads
> 
> And I am probably alone on this, but sometimes galabiyas can look quite nice
> 
> I don't really know what to think anymore, between the "kardashian wannabes" and those who think unmarried couples shouldn't spend time together in public...





I don't think wearing the galabiya is the problem..not having the choice is the peoples worry.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I still can't imagine some sort of law passing to force niqabs or something similar to them. I think (hope?) the MB would act as some sort of moderating force, I don't remember them advocating any sort of forced full covering?

Of course I would prefer politicians not deciding what can be worn in public, it should remain a societal thing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> I still can't imagine some sort of law passing to force niqabs or something similar to them. I think (hope?) the MB would act as some sort of moderating force, I don't remember them advocating any sort of forced full covering?
> 
> Of course I would prefer politicians not deciding what can be worn in public, it should remain a societal thing.




We have a saying in the UK... there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, though I think Egyptians have probably discovered most of those ways so far...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Qsw said:


> I still can't imagine some sort of law passing to force niqabs or something similar to them. I think (hope?) the MB would act as some sort of moderating force, I don't remember them advocating any sort of forced *full covering*?
> 
> Of course I would prefer politicians not deciding what can be worn in public, it should remain a societal thing.


I agree, I don't see them passing a law that will change Egypt's way of life overnight. But I do worry about a gradual approach to the same ends, I'm not sure about this perception of MB being the moderate option (as opposed to Salafis? maybe)

My idea of freedom is to live the way I want to live. It is nobody's business what I wear (or not) and being forced to wear a hijab would be as unacceptable as a niqab.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

aykalam said:


> I agree, I don't see them passing a law that will change Egypt's way of life overnight. But I do worry about a gradual approach to the same ends, I'm not sure about this perception of MB being the moderate option (as opposed to Salafis? maybe)
> 
> My idea of freedom is to live the way I want to live. It is nobody's business what I wear (or not) and being forced to wear a hijab would be as unacceptable as a niqab.


Somehow I have gotten it into my hopes that the MB are moderates, probably, like you said, because of the alternative of the salafis. Though, based on what I have been reading on some of their stances on other subjects, I see your point. Now I am just hoping there is enough of their membership that believes in moderation.

I realize they may try to skin this cat  in a different way. I guess I'm hoping that there are still enough moderates here that would see attempts like that for what they are and prevent them from happening. I could see them getting away with hijab laws for Muslim women workers in government/public owned places, but I wonder if they could push it farther than that. 

I want everybody to have the freedom to live/dress they way they want to. I'm probably being too optimistic in thinking that any new restrictions would be limited and inconsequential.


----------

